# Does anyone make their own dog/cat food for your pet?



## Michelle420

I got a recipe to make calming dog bones. You use lavender and chamomile and other ingredients. One of my dogs is a foodie and will eat anyscrap and any dog food. But the other dog hates most of the dog food brands on the market. So I am thinking of making him home made dog food recipes. Just wondered if anyone else does that. Can you make a batch for the week or do you have to make it fresh everyday.


----------



## Toro

My wife started making her own dog treats for our pup but we still bought commercial dog food.


----------



## Michelle420

Toro said:


> My wife started making her own dog treats for our pup but we still bought commercial dog food.



That's really neat. My one dog is very snobby, he also enjoys being fed from a fork. He acts like he needs a home made fresh prepared meal, while the other dog will eat a mcdonalds shitty dog version of canned food.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food. 

I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it. 

Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available. 

Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet. 

I'm always open to other ideas ...


----------



## RodISHI

drifter said:


> I got a recipe to make calming dog bones. You use lavender and chamomile and other ingredients. One of my dogs is a foodie and will eat anyscrap and any dog food. But the other dog hates most of the dog food brands on the market. So I am thinking of making him home made dog food recipes. Just wondered if anyone else does that. Can you make a batch for the week or do you have to make it fresh everyday.


I cook up enough for three or four days and keep it in the fridge in the summer. In the winter I dry the meat for them and make them cookies or feed them cereal to supplement their meat. Unless you have the ability to dry the food and use preservatives home made food will spoil quickly.


----------



## Toro

drifter said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife started making her own dog treats for our pup but we still bought commercial dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really neat. My one dog is very snobby, he also enjoys being fed from a fork. He acts like he needs a home made fresh prepared meal, while the other dog will eat a mcdonalds shitty dog version of canned food.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that "mom" spoils her pups with whatever they want!


----------



## Michelle420

Luddly Neddite said:


> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...



Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.


----------



## Michelle420

RodISHI said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a recipe to make calming dog bones. You use lavender and chamomile and other ingredients. One of my dogs is a foodie and will eat anyscrap and any dog food. But the other dog hates most of the dog food brands on the market. So I am thinking of making him home made dog food recipes. Just wondered if anyone else does that. Can you make a batch for the week or do you have to make it fresh everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> I cook up enough for three or four days and keep it in the fridge in the summer. In the winter I dry the meat for them and make them cookies or feed them cereal to supplement their meat. Unless you have the ability to dry the food and use preservatives home made food will spoil quickly.
Click to expand...


I have a food dehydrator but haven't ever used it. What kind of cereal?


----------



## RodISHI

drifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.
Click to expand...

My two-hundred pound pyre had skin issues. He ate one pound of meat, 16oz carrots, three cups of oatmeal and 16oz of green beans every day plus whatever other goodies i could give him (people food). He lived seven years longer than any of his litter mates.


----------



## Michelle420

Luddly Neddite said:


> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...



The one dog that is snobby about dog food, he gets sick on certain name brands. So this is why I need to figure what he likes to eat that sits well with him.


----------



## Michelle420

RodISHI said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My two-hundred pound pyre had skin issues. He ate one pound of meat, 16oz carrots, three cups of oatmeal and 16oz of green beans every day plus whatever other goodies i could give him (people food). He lived seven years longer than any of his litter mates.
Click to expand...


I would post a picture but my other laptop just broke and I don't have their pictures on this one. They are 11 months old Great Dane/Newfoundland Mixes. So they are quite big even though still puppies.


----------



## RodISHI

drifter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a recipe to make calming dog bones. You use lavender and chamomile and other ingredients. One of my dogs is a foodie and will eat anyscrap and any dog food. But the other dog hates most of the dog food brands on the market. So I am thinking of making him home made dog food recipes. Just wondered if anyone else does that. Can you make a batch for the week or do you have to make it fresh everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> I cook up enough for three or four days and keep it in the fridge in the summer. In the winter I dry the meat for them and make them cookies or feed them cereal to supplement their meat. Unless you have the ability to dry the food and use preservatives home made food will spoil quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a food dehydrator but haven't ever used it. What kind of cereal?
Click to expand...

I buy whatever is reasonable without a lot of sugar when I can find it on sale. Mine like them all, large dogs eat a lot. When I get liver I add grains, flour, diatomaceous earth and dried bulk from veggies I have juiced too if I have them. <they love the cookies.


----------



## Michelle420

RodISHI said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a recipe to make calming dog bones. You use lavender and chamomile and other ingredients. One of my dogs is a foodie and will eat anyscrap and any dog food. But the other dog hates most of the dog food brands on the market. So I am thinking of making him home made dog food recipes. Just wondered if anyone else does that. Can you make a batch for the week or do you have to make it fresh everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> I cook up enough for three or four days and keep it in the fridge in the summer. In the winter I dry the meat for them and make them cookies or feed them cereal to supplement their meat. Unless you have the ability to dry the food and use preservatives home made food will spoil quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a food dehydrator but haven't ever used it. What kind of cereal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I buy whatever is reasonable without a lot of sugar when I can find it on sale. Mine like them all, large dogs eat a lot. When I get liver I add grains, flour, diatomaceous earth and dried bulk from veggies I have juiced too if I have them. <they love the cookies.
Click to expand...


We have diatomaceous earth, I wonder if I give that it will help with his sensitive stomach, also I have tried putting a little colloidal silver in the water.  I live in the country and I think he nibbles on foxtails but his brother does the same and doesn't seem to be as sensitive.


----------



## Michelle420

Toro said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife started making her own dog treats for our pup but we still bought commercial dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really neat. My one dog is very snobby, he also enjoys being fed from a fork. He acts like he needs a home made fresh prepared meal, while the other dog will eat a mcdonalds shitty dog version of canned food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that "mom" spoils her pups with whatever they want!
Click to expand...


This is the recipe I have and it helps dogs calm down if they are anxious or excitable like noises from 4th of july. Maybe your wife would like this.

HOMEMADE LAVENDER DOG TREATS FOR CALM DOGS


----------



## RodISHI

drifter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My two-hundred pound pyre had skin issues. He ate one pound of meat, 16oz carrots, three cups of oatmeal and 16oz of green beans every day plus whatever other goodies i could give him (people food). He lived seven years longer than any of his litter mates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would post a picture but my other laptop just broke and I don't have their pictures on this one. They are 11 months old Great Dane/Newfoundland Mixes. So they are quite big even though still puppies.
Click to expand...

The younger one we have loves almost all fruits (except citrus) and vegetables, banana and avocado are favorites if we have them they will eat those too. i caught mommy dog in the grocery sack one day stealing avocados so when I get home with stuff like that it gets put away right away.


drifter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a recipe to make calming dog bones. You use lavender and chamomile and other ingredients. One of my dogs is a foodie and will eat anyscrap and any dog food. But the other dog hates most of the dog food brands on the market. So I am thinking of making him home made dog food recipes. Just wondered if anyone else does that. Can you make a batch for the week or do you have to make it fresh everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> I cook up enough for three or four days and keep it in the fridge in the summer. In the winter I dry the meat for them and make them cookies or feed them cereal to supplement their meat. Unless you have the ability to dry the food and use preservatives home made food will spoil quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a food dehydrator but haven't ever used it. What kind of cereal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I buy whatever is reasonable without a lot of sugar when I can find it on sale. Mine like them all, large dogs eat a lot. When I get liver I add grains, flour, diatomaceous earth and dried bulk from veggies I have juiced too if I have them. <they love the cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have diatomaceous earth, I wonder if I give that it will help with his sensitive stomach, also I have tried putting a little colloidal silver in the water.  I live in the country and I think he nibbles on foxtails but his brother does the same and doesn't seem to be as sensitive.
Click to expand...

Dogs can get the same stomach parasites people get and people can get the same that dogs get. I'm sure the chems and gmo affect them the same as it does us.


----------



## Michelle420

RodISHI said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My two-hundred pound pyre had skin issues. He ate one pound of meat, 16oz carrots, three cups of oatmeal and 16oz of green beans every day plus whatever other goodies i could give him (people food). He lived seven years longer than any of his litter mates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would post a picture but my other laptop just broke and I don't have their pictures on this one. They are 11 months old Great Dane/Newfoundland Mixes. So they are quite big even though still puppies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The younger one we have loves almost all fruits (except citrus) and vegetables, banana and avocado are favorites if we have them they will eat those too. i caught mommy dog in the grocery sack one day stealing avocados so when I get home with stuff like that it gets put away right away.
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a recipe to make calming dog bones. You use lavender and chamomile and other ingredients. One of my dogs is a foodie and will eat anyscrap and any dog food. But the other dog hates most of the dog food brands on the market. So I am thinking of making him home made dog food recipes. Just wondered if anyone else does that. Can you make a batch for the week or do you have to make it fresh everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook up enough for three or four days and keep it in the fridge in the summer. In the winter I dry the meat for them and make them cookies or feed them cereal to supplement their meat. Unless you have the ability to dry the food and use preservatives home made food will spoil quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a food dehydrator but haven't ever used it. What kind of cereal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I buy whatever is reasonable without a lot of sugar when I can find it on sale. Mine like them all, large dogs eat a lot. When I get liver I add grains, flour, diatomaceous earth and dried bulk from veggies I have juiced too if I have them. <they love the cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have diatomaceous earth, I wonder if I give that it will help with his sensitive stomach, also I have tried putting a little colloidal silver in the water.  I live in the country and I think he nibbles on foxtails but his brother does the same and doesn't seem to be as sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs can get the same stomach parasites people get and people can get the same that dogs get. I'm sure the chems and gmo affect them the same as it does us.
Click to expand...


Thanks for all your feedback. I will update in this thread after I've switche hm for a week.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

drifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.
Click to expand...



I'd make a fairly large amount for the coming week and store it in the refrigerator. 

If you're going to feed chicken, I wouldn't get the rotisserie chicken for anything. Seriously, it's old, yuk. And the meat in the grocery case for human consumption is already very old.You'll save a bunch by making your own food (even if you get only organic) so go for better quality on the meat. 

I have used beef tongue when I've run low on mice. No fat, very dense protein and other nutrients. Its fresher because who the heck would eat beef tongue? You may have to ask your butcher to save it for you.

If someone says organic meat, don't "bite". There's no such thing because there's no such thing as organic feed. Its loaded with antibiotics, growth hormones and now the regulations for inspections of meat have ended or will shortly. Not a good time to be a meat eater. Or, for that matter, an air breather or water drinker!

Have you checked web sites about home made critter food?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

This link is a few years old, but gives an idea of nutrition in most dog foods by ingredients.
Dog Food Reviews


Here is one link (of many) on raw food diet for dogs.....
Raw Diet For Dogs: The Basics 

We have a Jack that eats anything  and a Shepard/Lab/Pit mix that will eat anything BUT dog food unless he's really hungry and nothing else available. I have tried to make their food on purpose just for them, but it does get to be time consuming and not always practical. Even though they have dry dog food (best I can afford at the time) available at all times, they eat more from what we eat....as in I prepare meals large enough they eat from it as well. I make sure to include protein, fruits/veggies, grains, fats & oils.

Dogs can also eat freezer burnt foods as well, so next time you clean out your freezer....don't toss it. Unless it's really really bad, then it might make them sick, but I have done this too and they are fine with it. 
Mine also love it when I'm cleaning a leftover chicken carcass from dinner the night before.....they get all the skin, fat, gristle and cartilage. Just no bones 


Just be sure to not feed things like grapes, raisins, chocolate, onions, mushrooms, macadamia nuts, garlic etc..........although my dogs have eaten most of these things, they've never gotten sick. I've even treated them for worms using garlic & cayenne pepper in their food. It worked and no problems from it.


----------



## Michelle420

Luddly Neddite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd make a fairly large amount for the coming week and store it in the refrigerator.
> 
> If you're going to feed chicken, I wouldn't get the rotisserie chicken for anything. Seriously, it's old, yuk. And the meat in the grocery case for human consumption is already very old.You'll save a bunch by making your own food (even if you get only organic) so go for better quality on the meat.
> 
> I have used beef tongue when I've run low on mice. No fat, very dense protein and other nutrients. Its fresher because who the heck would eat beef tongue? You may have to ask your butcher to save it for you.
> 
> If someone says organic meat, don't "bite". There's no such thing because there's no such thing as organic feed. Its loaded with antibiotics, growth hormones and now the regulations for inspections of meat have ended or will shortly. Not a good time to be a meat eater. Or, for that matter, an air breather or water drinker!
> 
> Have you checked web sites about home made critter food?
Click to expand...


I heard if you boil raw store bought chicken it gets out the antibiotics and crap put in it. There's a foam that rises to the top of the water.

Yes, I've read some websites looking for recipes for homemade dog food. That's where I learned they can have sweet potato. But I wasn;t sure how much amount to do for my dogs great dane/newfoundland mix.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

drifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd make a fairly large amount for the coming week and store it in the refrigerator.
> 
> If you're going to feed chicken, I wouldn't get the rotisserie chicken for anything. Seriously, it's old, yuk. And the meat in the grocery case for human consumption is already very old.You'll save a bunch by making your own food (even if you get only organic) so go for better quality on the meat.
> 
> I have used beef tongue when I've run low on mice. No fat, very dense protein and other nutrients. Its fresher because who the heck would eat beef tongue? You may have to ask your butcher to save it for you.
> 
> If someone says organic meat, don't "bite". There's no such thing because there's no such thing as organic feed. Its loaded with antibiotics, growth hormones and now the regulations for inspections of meat have ended or will shortly. Not a good time to be a meat eater. Or, for that matter, an air breather or water drinker!
> 
> Have you checked web sites about home made critter food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard if you boil raw store bought chicken it gets out the antibiotics and crap put in it. There's a foam that rises to the top of the water.
> 
> Yes, I've read some websites looking for recipes for homemade dog food. That's where I learned they can have sweet potato. But I wasn;t sure how much amount to do for my dogs great dane/newfoundland mix.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't give them more than a third of the total make up of the dog food. (1/3 meat, 1/3 fruit/veggie, 1/3 starch/grain) and that is just to illustrate my comment and is NOT an actual breakdown amount on what foods would make up their total daily diet. 
Dogs 'food pyramid' is completely different than humans, and I'm sure you can find actual amounts of types of food to include for their nutritional needs . Your dogs are puppies??? Their needs are even more different, but HOLY COW they are or will be HUGE dogs and will need lots of food


----------



## Michelle420

JustAnotherNut said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to. At the time, I had chickens and would cook veggies, legumes, etc for the dogs and would add an egg. Dogs are omnivores so its easy to keep them very healthy on a homemade diet. I had a dog with really severe skin issues and I was able to get it under control with a high quality, vegetarian diet. You might also look in to a (fad?) of making and feeding only raw food.
> 
> I also made their treats. They loved them but I finally got to the point where I didn't have the time to devote to it.
> 
> Cats are true carnivores so cannot be fed a vegan diet. Even vegetarian can be hard to get right. They require taurine, which is available only from animal sources. Taurine is available in eggs so I did think about it but I just didn't like the science behind it. There are also supplements available.
> 
> Most commercial dog and cat food really isn't all that healthy. I'm not crazy about any commercial dog and cat foods but we buy Blue Buffalo and Science Diet.
> 
> I'm always open to other ideas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have taurine as a supplement I take myself. When you used to make your dog homemade food, did you prepare it for weekly meals or have to make it every day fresh? Also, my understanding is dogs can have sweet potato, rice, carrot and peas, eggs and process it with no problems. I can get chicken rotisseries from Wal-mart after 8 pm for like $2.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd make a fairly large amount for the coming week and store it in the refrigerator.
> 
> If you're going to feed chicken, I wouldn't get the rotisserie chicken for anything. Seriously, it's old, yuk. And the meat in the grocery case for human consumption is already very old.You'll save a bunch by making your own food (even if you get only organic) so go for better quality on the meat.
> 
> I have used beef tongue when I've run low on mice. No fat, very dense protein and other nutrients. Its fresher because who the heck would eat beef tongue? You may have to ask your butcher to save it for you.
> 
> If someone says organic meat, don't "bite". There's no such thing because there's no such thing as organic feed. Its loaded with antibiotics, growth hormones and now the regulations for inspections of meat have ended or will shortly. Not a good time to be a meat eater. Or, for that matter, an air breather or water drinker!
> 
> Have you checked web sites about home made critter food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard if you boil raw store bought chicken it gets out the antibiotics and crap put in it. There's a foam that rises to the top of the water.
> 
> Yes, I've read some websites looking for recipes for homemade dog food. That's where I learned they can have sweet potato. But I wasn;t sure how much amount to do for my dogs great dane/newfoundland mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't give them more than a third of the total make up of the dog food. (1/3 meat, 1/3 fruit/veggie, 1/3 starch/grain) and that is just to illustrate my comment and is NOT an actual breakdown amount on what foods would make up their total daily diet.
> Dogs 'food pyramid' is completely different than humans, and I'm sure you can find actual amounts of types of food to include for their nutritional needs . Your dogs are puppies??? Their needs are even more different, but HOLY COW they are or will be HUGE dogs and will need lots of food
Click to expand...


Yes they are big dogs and sadly one of them wants to sit on my lap and he's too big.


----------



## AquaAthena

Those are some very interesting posts. 

I have owned cats, dogs, and horses all my life and fed them commercial food and they have all been very healthy and have lived 15 to 16 years. No illnesses what-so-ever until the end of life. Kidney failure usually. There was a time when, as a treat, I would buy my kitties spleen. They LOVED that.


----------



## strollingbones

i did the 'raw' diet for a while...pricey and not for the faint of heart....raw tripe is pretty disgusting....now i do a mix of kibble and eggs and leftovers...i make my own dog biscuits....i only use human ingredients...if you didnt know you would think they were cookies...as far as making my own kibble...never did that....sometimes i feed one of them loaves....or rolls not often


----------



## Lulllaboo

My friends asked me to look after their dog. So we took the poodle Charlie to our house for a month. This is an amazing dog, but he has an allergy, so he doesn't eat a shop meal. I found a good article with recipes for what you can cook a poodle at home. Charlie loves soup with pork tins or chicken with carrots shredded in a blender. For me, it was more difficult to add vitamins to homemade food. But if your dog has no problems with digestion of vitamins from the pet store, everything is much easier and more convenient.


----------



## RodISHI

Lulllaboo said:


> My friends asked me to look after their dog. So we took the poodle Charlie to our house for a month. This is an amazing dog, but he has an allergy, so he doesn't eat a shop meal. I found a good article with recipes for what you can cook a poodle at home. Charlie loves soup with pork tins or chicken with carrots shredded in a blender. For me, it was more difficult to add vitamins to homemade food. But if your dog has no problems with digestion of vitamins from the pet store, everything is much easier and more convenient.


You can cook a mess of chicken livers or gizzards and add a little bit of cooked cereal grains of most any kind or even a cup of dried quick oats oatmeal will work, put in a can of drained carrots, peas or green beans. Poodles generally like soft food better than hard food (you'll have to see which it likes best). Make up a mess add it all together, use a little flour to blend it to a consistency of cookie dough for you can roll it out and cut it small pieces. If it likes the food dried you'll need to cook it like you would cookies to dry it. Store it in the fridge or freezer in small ziplock bags until ready to use. Treat it like you would your own meals three days in the fridge is as long as you would want to keep it and then toss it. I used to give my big dog my vitamins when I take them. I would just add one or two to his cookie mix.Pork isn't really that good for the dogs.


----------



## strollingbones

prior to 1950s or so ....no kibble....all table scraps for dogs....we now buy into the kibble being better for no real reason...vets have very little education about dog food....science diet gives vets dog food and that is why they are all about that brand...which sucks mostly btw


----------



## Likkmee

I haven't fed commercial food in over 25 years. Heres what the Mack had tonight. Brown rice 20% with menudos..... mix of chicken liver heart, neck,gizzards, chayote squash, some carrot, a lil smashed potato and a chunk of tilapia. In the AM he'll probably have some snook and a couple of runny scrambled eggs..and maybe some avocado( not poisonous as the quacks think)
This gurl made 14 years on that type of regimen.


----------



## Likkmee

Always remember tho. Safety first !


----------



## Natural Citizen

I feed my boy Honest Kitchen


----------



## strollingbones

she looks like she loves the dog...the dog has a more....well i let her live look


----------



## RodISHI

Likkmee said:


> View attachment 161916 Always remember tho. Safety first !


Reminds me of my Chow in his sunglasses in the Gulf while we were out in the boat. He ate whatever I ate through the years as he was my constant companion. 


He lived to be seventeen.


----------



## strollingbones

define your boy?  

i have mine i straight kibble right now...why ..cause fat ass semba gained 12 lbs in one yr


----------



## Likkmee

He really wears those. See the red strap ? With sparks flinging in the shop all day it's imperative. 
I can't get any ear protection on him tho so he'll prolly be deaf from the grinders and saws in a few more years(like me).


----------



## strollingbones

put cotton balls in his ears but you needed to start when he was a puppy or simply buy headphones for a small child and use them


----------



## strollingbones

i hope you trained him to hand signals....before he goes deaf


----------



## Likkmee

strollingbones said:


> define your boy?
> 
> i have mine i straight kibble right now...why ..cause fat ass semba gained 12 lbs in one yr


Mine Mz. Bones ?Mack is a Scott American bulldog(Owl hollow kennels) The female was a Johnson from Absolute kennels in Florida. Much heavier compact version. Mack is 70-80 lbs at best but can run like a deer.


----------



## RodISHI

Likkmee said:


> He really wears those. See the red strap ? With sparks flinging in the shop all day it's imperative.
> I can't get any ear protection on him tho so he'll prolly be deaf from the grinders and saws in a few more years(like me).


My Chow went deaf his last few years. Thankfully he had always gone by hand signals so it wasn't a huge issue.


----------



## strollingbones

i have an aussie....mixed from humane....then a jack russel and satan mix...again from humane

if semba wasnt a fat ass....they could have more but noo he eats cat food ..that is his addiction....


----------



## Likkmee

RodISHI said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> He really wears those. See the red strap ? With sparks flinging in the shop all day it's imperative.
> I can't get any ear protection on him tho so he'll prolly be deaf from the grinders and saws in a few more years(like me).
> 
> 
> 
> My Chow went deaf his last few years. Thankfully he had always gone by hand signals so it wasn't a huge issue.
Click to expand...

I always train the hand signal route too. That way a dirtbag( or a fucking pizote in the trash) doesn't hear a word before he gets shredded . See the bark collar ? 
No barking. Just shred. I'll clean up afterwards


----------



## RodISHI

We have the pup from the female Pyre that was dumped off and his mama plus two cats now and that's it. I still miss my Chows.


----------



## RodISHI

Likkmee said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> He really wears those. See the red strap ? With sparks flinging in the shop all day it's imperative.
> I can't get any ear protection on him tho so he'll prolly be deaf from the grinders and saws in a few more years(like me).
> 
> 
> 
> My Chow went deaf his last few years. Thankfully he had always gone by hand signals so it wasn't a huge issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always train the hand signal route too. That way a dirtbag( or a fucking pizote in the trash) doesn't hear a word before he gets shredded . See the bark collar ?
> No barking. Just shred. I'll clean up afterwards
Click to expand...

Mine never bit anyone, their presence was enough to deter any would be intrusions. The one in the pic was the best dog ever. He trained every other dog we had for years.


----------



## Natural Citizen

strollingbones said:


> define your boy?
> 
> i have mine i straight kibble right now...why ..cause fat ass semba gained 12 lbs in one yr



Oh, sorry. He's a Belgian Malinois with just enough German Shepherd in him to make him 105 pounds. But he's solid miscle, though. Here go the goofball now. He's 1 year old in these pictures, but he's 2 years old now.


----------



## strollingbones

a friend had a chow..he wouldnt even blink before he nailed you....no growl no bark....all bite


----------



## strollingbones

that is a beautiful dog.... Natural Citizen

i am always laughing on cop shows...they yell stop or i will shoot and the dude keeps running...then they yell stop or i will release the dog....dude stops in his tracks


----------



## Likkmee

strollingbones said:


> a friend had a chow..he wouldnt even blink before he nailed you....no growl no bark....all bite


Great dog......as long as he nailed the right idiot  .Boots( the brindle) would snap first as a warning.She actually learned to "screetch" so the collar wouldn't react. Sounded more like a big cat than a dog.
Like when someone working inside would come too near my housekeepers kid on the couch.SNAP---like a rattler. One dumb enough to continue would be in for some serious shit


----------



## RodISHI

strollingbones said:


> a friend had a chow..he wouldnt even blink before he nailed you....no growl no bark....all bite


I was always on the road and like I said mine was a constant companion. I am sure if he thought I was threatened he would have bitten whoever but it never happened. Now his sister wasn't as trust worthy but she never actually bit anyone either. She would place herself between me and anyone else except for Rod or the children and stared at whoever that may be to let them know she was watching them. She went after my mom once when mom got loud describing a frantic neighbor of hers. I got her stopped within inches of mom by yelling "NO!" That was early on when I first got her. Later it was just a matter of making sure no one stuck their fingers in the car. Had one close call with that when some dumbass started to stick her hand through the window to pet "those cute fluffy looking pups look like little bears"..


----------



## Natural Citizen

strollingbones said:


> that is a beautiful dog.... Natural Citizen
> 
> i am always laughing on cop shows...they yell stop or i will shoot and the dude keeps running...then they yell stop or i will release the dog....dude stops in his tracks



Thank You. He's a Leerburg dog and Schutzhund trained.

Actually, it was Leerburg that got me feeding Honest Kitchen dog food. 
Agreed on the latter. Heheh.


----------



## emilynghiem

Hmmmm. this is a great thread information wise, drifter Thanks!
but it's definitely making me UNHUNGRY.

Maybe this is a good exercise for people on diets.

If you have to discuss what is good or bad for pets to eat, and why,
and what it takes to put together home made health snacks,
maybe you'd lose your appetite and not want to eat anything!
This might be a solution!
Just write it up in a book, post your own channel on youtube or facebook, and you could be the new diet guru millionaire. How to save your pet while losing weight. If it isn't healthy for your pet to eat, should you be eating it? And if it isn't worth the trouble to fix good natural snacks for your pets, then why bother eating at all! Go eat fruit off the tree, and natural unprocessed food that takes no preparation time at all. Or just go hungry. problem solved!


----------



## Likkmee

I won't feed my pets anything I won't eat myself. I have toucans, cockatoos, bulldogs,a macaw, rabbits. I grow it. They get it. I don't need books and Jew tube.
I'll say this. With dogs beware of seeds nuts and plants in the dieffenbachia family. Peanut is OK but completely useless for any animal no matter how many legs or feathers.I use peanut/oatmeal cookie bits as training aids...a little. It's like crack to a molosser !


----------

